# Warum stützt man sich beim Fallen nicht ab?



## TitusLE (18. Oktober 2018)

Diese Woche war ich mit'm Rad unterwegs und musste an einer Baustelle eine Absperrung passieren. Zwei Gitter waren so aufgestellt, dass man gerade durchfahren konnte...bzw. hätte können sollen. Ich habe mit einem Lenkerende ein Gitter touchiert, bin dann noch drei Meter getrudelt und lag anschließend im Staub. Außer einer leichten Schramme am Ellenbogen ist nichts passiert. Trotzdem beschäftigt mich die Frage, warum ich überhaupt auf dem Ellenbogen gelandet bin (Und jetzt bitte nicht, weil ich zu blöd zum Lenken bin. Das weiß ich selbst). Es wäre genug Zeit gewesen, mindestens eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und sich abzustützen.
Warum habe ich das nicht getan? Ist es die mangelnde Übung beim Stürzen? Oder der verzweifelte Versuch, die Fuhre doch vorm Umkippen zu bewahren?
Klar, ich sollte jetzt nicht von mir auf andere schließen. Aber man sieht ja doch immer wieder Stürze und dass die Leute auf den Ellenbogen landen. Nicht umsonst fahren viele bergablastigere Radler und Radlerinnen Ellenbogenschützer.
Die Reflexe sollten es doch eigentlich hergeben. Wenn man stolpert, landet man ja auch nur sehr selten auf dem Gesicht.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Oktober 2018)

Passt schon. Das Handgelenk ist schneller kaputt als du glaubst und dagegen helfen keine Protektoren irgendwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TitusLE (18. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das Handgelenk ist schneller kaputt als du glaubst


Ja, das dachte ich auch, dass es vielleicht gar nicht so gut ist, auf dem Handgelenk zu landen.
Also ist der Reflex, dass man sich am Lenker festhält und auf den unvermeidbaren Einschlag wartet? Auch 'ne Variante


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Oktober 2018)

Versuch aber eher mit der Schulter als mit dem Ellenbogen einzuschlagen, die steckt das besser weg.


----------



## TitusLE (18. Oktober 2018)

Ehrlich gesagt versuche ich immer gar nicht einzuschlagen. Beim mtbiken gelingt das, nur gewöhnliche Baustellen stellen gelegentlich ein unüberwindbares Hindernis dar. 

Schulter? Hm. Wenn das was passiert isses aber auch nicht schön. Und das geht dann immer gleich auf's Schlüsselbein durch.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Oktober 2018)

Es ist eben Mountainbiken und nicht Golf. Abernach einem gebrochenen Schlüsselbein kannst du bei einem guten Heilungsverlauf nach 2 Monaten wieder kompromisslos fahren, ein zertrümmerter Ellenbogen ist sicher bei Weitem langwieriger.


----------



## TitusLE (18. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Es ist eben Mountainbiken und nicht Golf.


Ja, logisch. Es ging ja auch nur um das Festklammern am Lenker.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2018)

Die Leute, die sich mit der Hand 'abstuetzen', haben nach jedem noch so harmlosen Sturz die Flosse wochenlang im Gips.

Also sei froh, dass Deine Reflexe korrekt sind und Du Dich *abrollst*.
Dann stehst Du auch nach einem heftigen Sturz einfach auf und faehrst weiter als sei nix gewesen. _Ausser vll 'Tapete'_ 

Also Antwort auf die Frage: 


> Warum stützt man sich beim Fallen nicht ab?


Weil es eine Schaisz Idee waere


----------



## Stubenrocker (18. Oktober 2018)

Fallen will gelernt sein. Man sollte weder mit der Hand noch mit dem Ellenbogen und erst recht nicht mit der Schulter irgendwo *auf- oder einschlagen.*


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Versuch aber eher mit der Schulter als mit dem Ellenbogen einzuschlagen, die steckt das besser weg.


Super Tipp


----------



## PORTEX77 (18. Oktober 2018)

Die klassische "Reflexfraktur" ist ja die Handgelenksfraktur, beim Versuch sich noch abzufangen. 
Schulter nicht so langwierig? Na, wenn du meinst, ich hab beide Schultern mehrfach operiert, wenn da mal die Bänder im Arsch sind, hast du Spaß....
Schlüsselbein ok, die Schulter besteht aber aus paar Teilen mehr ...
Ellenbogen bzw. Radiusköpfchenfraktur is scheiße, das stimmt wohl.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Speedskater (18. Oktober 2018)

Servus Marco,
Zum Thema Fallen: Ich habe einige Jahre Judo hinter mir. Da lernt man richtig Fallen ohne sich weh zu tun.
Hat auch beim Speedskaten geholfen.
Wenn man noch Helm (ist selbstverständlich), Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellenbogen-Wärmer und Rucksack mit Rücken-Protektor an hat, passiert nix, wenn man sich ablegt. Beim Brötchenholen habe ich allerdings auch keine Protektoren an.
Mit kaputten Ellenbogen, Handgelenken, Schultern usw. hat man lange Spass.

Übrigens sind wir an dem Mittwoch noch ca. 4300 tm gefahren. Schönebentrail, die Mutzkopf Trails, Bergkasteltrail, Plamort-, Bunker-, Etsch-Trail usw.

Gruß
Armin


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Super Tipp



Logisch. Ich bin schließlich Experte.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Oktober 2018)

Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Fallen will gelernt sein. Man sollte weder mit der Hand noch mit dem Ellenbogen und erst recht nicht mit der Schulter irgendwo *auf- oder einschlagen.*



Ich kann mir grad ziemlich gut vorstellen, wie du fährst.


----------



## zichl (18. Oktober 2018)

Speedskater schrieb:


> Servus Marco,
> Zum Thema Fallen: Ich habe einige Jahre Judo hinter mir. Da lernt man richtig Fallen ohne sich weh zu tun.
> Hat auch beim Speedskaten geholfen.
> Wenn man noch Helm (ist selbstverständlich), Handschuhe, Knie- und Ellenbogen-Wärmer und Rucksack mit Rücken-Protektor an hat, passiert nix, wenn man sich ablegt. Beim Brötchenholen habe ich allerdings auch keine Protektoren an.
> ...


Das kann ich absolut bestätigen  Ich habe auch circa 6 Jahre Judo praktiziert, als kleiner Stöpsel, und das fallen verlernt man tatsächlich nie wieder und es hilft ungemein.


----------



## onkel_c (18. Oktober 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Die Leute, die sich mit der Hand 'abstuetzen', haben nach jedem noch so harmlosen Sturz die Flosse wochenlang im Gips.


eine unhaltbare verallgemeinerung. ich stütze mich recht häufig mit meinen händen ab. außer ein paar meist recht harmlosen handballenprellungen gibt es da nicht schlimmes zu berichten. mag sein, dass mir da mehr als 20 jahre kunstturnen helfen, aber der satz ist absolut sinnfrei!


----------



## Ahija (18. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Schlüsselbein ok, die Schulter besteht aber aus paar Teilen mehr ...



Schlüsselbein hab ich mir, in ganz harmloser Variante, Ende Juni gebrochen. OP mitte Juli, zweite OP vorgestern.
In drei Wochen darf ich wieder Sport machen.

Soviel zu "Geht schon".. 
Abrollen ist wirklich die beste Variante, geht aber nicht immer.. gerade wenn man, wie ich, mit der Schulter in den Anlieger einschlägt..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JoeArschtreter (18. Oktober 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Die klassische "Reflexfraktur" ist ja die Handgelenksfraktur, beim Versuch sich noch abzufangen.
> Schulter nicht so langwierig? Na, wenn du meinst, ich hab beide Schultern mehrfach operiert, wenn da mal die Bänder im Arsch sind, hast du Spaß....
> Schlüsselbein ok, die Schulter besteht aber aus paar Teilen mehr ...
> Ellenbogen bzw. Radiusköpfchenfraktur is scheiße, das stimmt wohl.



Bei mir waren es eine Eckgelenkssprengung rechts (Tossy 3, operiert), eine Luxation links (operiert) und ein Schlüsselbeinbruch links (konservativ behandelt). Die AC-Sprengung hat mit 3 Monaten am längsten gedauert.


----------



## nightwolf (18. Oktober 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> eine unhaltbare verallgemeinerung. ich stütze mich recht häufig mit meinen händen ab. außer ein paar meist recht harmlosen handballenprellungen gibt es da nicht schlimmes zu berichten. mag sein, dass mir da mehr als 20 jahre kunstturnen helfen, aber der satz ist absolut sinnfrei!


Was nach meiner Beobachtung sinnfrei ist, sind Beitraege von Leuten, die sogar zu faul sind die Shift-Taste zu benutzen, das bewahrheitet sich einmal mehr.
Aber OK Du bist die Ausnahme. Und eigentlich weisst Du es auch. Aber trotzdem das Starkwortarsenal auspacken und draufhauen


----------



## TitusLE (19. Oktober 2018)

Also das mit dem Judo dürfte schwierig werden. Ich denke, da wird mein Zivi regellieren 
Rumkugeln ist gut, probiere ich mal. Am ehesten versuche ich es aber weiterhin, die Stürze zu vermeiden. 
In dem Sinne - weiterfahren 


Speedskater schrieb:


> Übrigens sind wir an dem Mittwoch noch ca. 4300 tm gefahren.


Weiß ich, hattest du schon mal berichtet  Nächstes Mal besorge ich mir auch so'ne "schwere" Maschine...und fahre dann immer noch nicht überall runter.


----------



## Deleted 8566 (19. Oktober 2018)

Ich halte mich am Lenker fest. Überschläge usw gibt es bei mir nicht, nur seitliches Wegrutschen. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, aber der kleine Finger ist schon etwas gefährdet.


----------



## onkel_c (19. Oktober 2018)

nightwolf schrieb:


> Aber trotzdem das Starkwortarsenal auspacken und draufhauen





'haben nach* jedem noch so harmlosen* Sturz *die Flosse wochenlang im Gips'*

Wie war das mit Starkwortarsenal?


----------



## Speedskater (19. Oktober 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Also das mit dem Judo dürfte schwierig werden.



Die Judo Nummer funktioniert nur, wenn man den Sport lange genug betrieben hat und entsprechende Reflexe antrainiert hat.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (19. Oktober 2018)

Beim Judo lernt man doch in erster Linie das Fallen nach hinten auf den Rücken. Sowas passiert mir beim Biken eigentlich nie. Aber ich schätze, dass einem Kunstturnen in einigen Lebenslagen und Sturzsituationen bestimmt sehr  viel bringt.


----------



## Chainzuck (19. Oktober 2018)

Tyrolens schrieb:


> Ich halte mich am Lenker fest. Überschläge usw gibt es bei mir nicht, nur seitliches Wegrutschen. Funktioniert eigentlich ganz gut, aber der kleine Finger ist schon etwas gefährdet.


Damit hab ich auch gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Natürlich nicht für Überkopfgeschichten, da schützt man doch besser den Kopf, bzw hat eh kaum Kontrolle. Gestreckter Arm zum abstützen ist immer gefährlich. 

Letztens hats mir bei vollspeed im Wurzel/Steinfeld die rechte Hand vom Lenker gehauen. Sehr gruselige Erfahrung, weiß bis heute nicht warum, noch nie passiert. Bin dann volle Kanne mit der rechten Schulter eingeschlagen. Zum Glück nur Tossy 1, also Bänder nur gedehnt und nen Riss in Acromium. 4 Wochen Pause und geht wieder.


----------



## zichl (19. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Beim Judo lernt man doch in erster Linie das Fallen nach hinten auf den Rücken. Sowas passiert mir beim Biken eigentlich nie. Aber ich schätze, dass einem Kunstturnen in einigen Lebenslagen und Sturzsituationen bestimmt sehr  viel bringt.


Falsch  da lernst du das fallen in alle Richtungen  Du musst ja auch nach einem wurf anständig aufkommen.


----------



## HeavyAir (19. Oktober 2018)

Stubenrocker schrieb:


> Fallen will gelernt sein. Man sollte weder mit der Hand noch mit dem Ellenbogen und erst recht nicht mit der Schulter irgendwo *auf- oder einschlagen.*


nuja. mit irgendwas muss man ja im Falle eines Falles auf- oder einschlagen. 
mit dem Kopf ist die schlechteste Lösung. bei den meisten...
und beim Judo ist der Grundgedanke die 'einschlagende' Fläche möglichst gross zu halten oder eben abzurollen. beides schwierig wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zichl (19. Oktober 2018)

HeavyAir schrieb:


> nuja. mit irgendwas muss man ja im Falle eines Falles auf- oder einschlagen.
> mit dem Kopf ist die schlechteste Lösung. bei den meisten...
> und beim Judo ist der Grundgedanke die 'einschlagende' Fläche möglichst gross zu halten oder eben abzurollen. beides schwierig wenn das Vorderrad wegrutscht.


Ich denke nicht dass es die perfekt Lösung gibt. Es ist aber ganz sicher von Vorteil wenn man irgendwann mal das Fallen gelernt und verinnerlicht hat.


----------



## schuetzendorf (22. Oktober 2018)

Ich halte mich bei seitlichen Stürzen am Lenker fest. Therie dazu: Die Energie wird dann teilweise auf beide Arme verteilt. Nachteil: Die Gelennkapseln der Finger haben öfter etwas abbekommen, weil sich der Lenker beim Aufprall im Boden verhakt und "schlägt".


----------



## Deleted 78298 (22. Oktober 2018)

onkel_c schrieb:


> eine unhaltbare verallgemeinerung. ich stütze mich recht häufig mit meinen händen ab. außer ein paar meist recht harmlosen handballenprellungen gibt es da nicht schlimmes zu berichten. mag sein, dass mir da mehr als 20 jahre kunstturnen helfen, aber der satz ist absolut sinnfrei!



Ich lasse mich auf dem Rucksack, der mit Ersatzklamotten gefüllt ist, fallen. Seit ich mich versucht habe mit der Hand abzustützen, und direkt nebem dem Kopf mit dem Mittelfinger an einer Wurzel hängen geblieben bin und mir die Handknochen des Mittel-, Rung- und kleinen Finger gebrochen habe, geht mir das Geräusch nicht mehr aus dem Kopf. Ich fahre immer mit Rucksack, wie beim Skifahren auch. Ich bin kein Judoka und auch kein Turner und älter!


----------



## xrated (22. Oktober 2018)

renegade24 schrieb:


> Ich lasse mich auf dem Rucksack, der mit Ersatzklamotten gefüllt ist, fallen.



Das ist wohl eher Wunschgedanke.
Meine Stürze sind immer so schnell das man kaum bis gar nicht reagieren kann. Weils fast immer am wegrutschenden Vorderrad liegt.
Mit Abstand am häufigsten neben Prellungen sind bei mir Hände, Ellebogen und Kopf (vor allem frontal da hilft nur Fullface) betroffen.
Hätte gerne Handschuhe die besser schützen.


----------



## Deleted 78298 (22. Oktober 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> Das ist wohl eher Wunschgedanke.
> Meine Stürze sind immer so schnell das man kaum bis gar nicht reagieren kann. Weils fast immer am wegrutschenden Vorderrad liegt.
> Mit Abstand am häufigsten neben Prellungen sind bei mir Hände, Ellebogen und Kopf (vor allem frontal da hilft nur Fullface) betroffen.
> Hätte gerne Handschuhe die besser schützen.



Ich versuche es, vielleicht besser ausgedrückt. Kommt ja auch immer darauf an, was und und wie man fährt. Aber diese Bewegung auf den Rücken zu fallen, ist mittlerweile "programmiert" . Fahre schon 15 Jahre, vielleicht liegt es daran.


----------



## Deleted 347960 (22. Oktober 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> Ja, logisch. Es ging ja auch nur um das Festklammern am Lenker.


Ich denke, das lag daran, dass Du nicht geglaubt hast, dass Du stürzen würdest und weitergekämpft hast. So was hatte ich mal bei einem Kumpel am Schrofenpass gesehen (und auch bei mir selbst erlebt, aber von außen sieht man's besser...): Er fuhr eine Steile Rampe hoch. An einer bestimmten Stelle war's einfach zu steil und das Fahrrad hielt, obwohl er alle Kraft einsetzte. Mit dem Lenker in der Hand fiel er um, hatte sich Gott sei Dank nicht weh getan und an den Klickpedalen lag's nicht, die waren seinerzeit noch nicht verbreitet.


----------



## onkel_c (22. Oktober 2018)

renegade24 schrieb:


> ...kein Turner und älter...


das liegt bei mir jetzt auch schon über 25 jahre zurück. du merkst, auch ich bin schön etwas älter .
ich bleibe immer mit dem fuß irgendwo hängen. hat wohl jeder so seine 'schwachstellen'. ...


----------



## Oldie-Paul (22. Oktober 2018)

xrated schrieb:


> ... Meine Stürze sind immer so schnell das man kaum bis gar nicht reagieren kann. Weils fast immer am wegrutschenden Vorderrad liegt. ...


Das ist der unterschied zwischen einem sturz, auf dem man wenigstens ein paar zehntelsekunden zuvor vorbereitet ist und einem, der völlig überrascht. Bei letzterem ist man schon fast auf dem boden, wenn man realisiert, dass etwas schief gelaufen ist. Ein schönes beispiel sind stürze auf glatteis, wenn die füße nach vorne wegrutschen. Die einzige reaktion ist bei den meisten das reflexartige ausstrecken der arme nach hinten unten. Das endet dann oft im bruch eines handgelenkes oder unterarmes oder schulter oder ...


----------



## Deleted 331894 (23. Oktober 2018)

Geilo! Full - Face - no - Hand - Landing! 

Hab mich einmal am Lenker festgehalten --> Rippe gebrochen. Mein Spezl meinte noch, "was lasst den ned los? Den Lenker klaut dir doch keiner". Seitdem gilt das gleiche wie beim Motorrad, moeglichst weit weg die Kiste und elegant in die Botanik ab spacken. Die Kraefte mit denen es das Material rumhaut haelt keiner im dem Moment.

Zum Thema auf dem Ruecken landen, trotz Rucksack, bin ich sehr skeptisch. Da reicht ne Wasserflasche odern Multitool das grad falsch liegt und man knackst sich nen Rueckwirbel an. Sehr angenehm... Ausserdem sind evetuelle Rutschpartien beim Freeriden (Ski) dann ziemlich unkontrolliert.

Was recht gut bei mir fuer die Reflexe ist : Sqash und Boxen. Krafttraining fuer Schultern und Gelenke. Wo Muckifleisch drum is, bricht auch ned so leicht was.

Kommt natuerlich wie immer drauf an wie / was man macht. Mich hats vor ein paar Wochen beim Bergsteigen zerlegt. Beim Abstieg ueber die eigenen Stecken geflogen... Peinlich peinlich... Vorallem weil ich vorher ne Ueberschreitung im II-III Grad gemacht hatte.  Ueber ne Felsplatte mit losem Geroell in ein Schotterkar abgerollt. Autschn! Da war auch nur noch Reflex. Wirklich nachdenken konnt ich da nimmer.
Ich sah aus wie uebern Kaesehobel gezogen aber ausser nem schmerzenden Handgelenk is alles gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zonenrider (23. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Beim Judo lernt man doch in erster Linie das Fallen nach hinten auf den Rücken. Sowas passiert mir beim Biken eigentlich nie. Aber ich schätze, dass einem Kunstturnen in einigen Lebenslagen und Sturzsituationen bestimmt sehr  viel bringt.


Schon mal Judo selbst trainiert?


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. Oktober 2018)

TitusLE schrieb:


> eine Hand vom Lenker zu nehmen und sich abzustützen.


Sei froh, dass du das nicht getan hast.

Mach mal ein Experiment: Stell dich hin (auf die Füße, ohne Bike) und lass dich nach vorne fallen, den Fall federst du mit den Armen ab. Ois ganz easy? Dann mach das Ganze noch mal, aber nicht aus dem Stand, sondern aus dem Laufen (locker, ca. 10 km/h). Ich schätze, dass du spätestens da Schwierigkeiten bekommst, das einfach mit den Armen abzustützen. Das war aber unter Idealbedingungen: Gewollt, gerade, ohne Rotation. Und dann stell dir das auch noch überraschend, ungewollt, unkontrolliert vor.

Wen dann bei einer Sturz-Situation sauber abrollt, Hut ab - ich kann's nicht! Wenn ich da (unkontrolliert) abrolle, bin ich happy. Die heftigsten Einschläge bei mir waren auch immer schön gerade aus - da rollt nichts von alleine ab. So z.B. beim BikeBergStolpern: Bei Tempo 0 über den Lenker gegangen, in der Sturzbahn war aber noch mal eine Felsstufe, die geschätzt 1 m runter gegangen ist. Fallhöhe also "über den Lenker + 1 m". Da war ich auch wieder heilfroh um den Fullface-Helm, das kann ich nicht komplett mit den Armen abfangen.


----------



## empik (23. Oktober 2018)

Warum man sich nicht mit den Händen abstützt?

Erste Möglichkeit: Die Reflexe oder die Koordination gebens nicht her. Ich hab Leute langsam aufs Gesicht stürzen sehen wo sie locker die Hände vors Gesicht geben hätten können, aber den Lenker einfach nicht losgelassen haben. Je ungeschickter jemand ist desto eher kommt sowas vor.

Zweite Möglichkeit: Man beschließt (unbewusst) dass Hände am Lenker lassen die bessere Option ist. Beim seitlichen Wegrutschen kann das durchaus mal sein.

Zur Diskussion Hände hinhalten vs. abrollen:
Was besser ist kommt auf die Sturz-Situation drauf an. Wenn man langsam in Bauchlage ('Bauchfleck') ins Flat landet werdens >99% nicht schaffen abzurollen. Fitte & koordinativ gute Leute fangen das aber, je nach Höhe, verletzungsfrei mit den Händen ab.
Je mehr Geschwindigkeit reinkommt umso besser und wichtiger wird Abrollen.
Falls Abrollen nicht geht (Baum, Gegenhang, langsamer Fall ins felsige Flat) dann ists natürlich immer besser Extremitäten zu opfern als den Kopf oder das Rückgrat hinzuhalten.

Ride safe! *aufHolzKlopf*


----------



## JoeArschtreter (23. Oktober 2018)

Zonenrider schrieb:


> Schon mal Judo selbst trainiert?



Na klar, wer denn nicht


----------



## xrated (24. Oktober 2018)

wie kommt man eigentlich auf 32mm bei 30mm Gabelschaft + 35mm Lenker?

dafür das der so massiv ausgefräst ist, scheint der ganz schön schwer zu sein. Die Gabel würd ich so nicht geklemmt haben wollen.

Edit: Wie ist denn das hier gelandet?


----------



## boe_ser (26. Oktober 2018)

Wenn man den Sturz schon nicht vermeiden kann, ist der Tip mit den "muskelbepackten Regionen" goldrichtig. Beine und (Ober-)Arme halten gut was aus - mit Protektoren noch viel mehr. 

Keinesfalls versuchen, sich mit den Händen abzufangen, so ein Handgelenk ist ruck-zuck durch (als Snowboarder lernt man das recht schnell...).

Ach ja: Bike wegdrücken, wenn möglich. Lenker und Kurbel/Pedale können ordentlich Schäden anrichten. Wenn man mal einen Bremshebel einige cm tief im Oberschenkel stecken hatte, gewöhnt man sich das schnell an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Oldie-Paul (26. Oktober 2018)

boe_ser schrieb:


> ... Ach ja: Bike wegdrücken, wenn möglich. Lenker und Kurbel/Pedale können ordentlich Schäden anrichten. Wenn man mal einen Bremshebel einige cm tief im Oberschenkel stecken hatte, gewöhnt man sich das schnell an.


Ja, da ist was dran.


----------



## JoeArschtreter (26. Oktober 2018)

Das Problem ist, dass die meißten Leute so wahnsinnig verliebt sind in ihre viel zu teuren Fahrräder, dass im Sturzfall jenen ihre ganze Sorge gilt.


----------



## radlfaxe (26. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Na klar, wer denn nicht



Die Fallschule ist bei jedem Judotraining dabei, gehören auch zb die ganzen Rollen dazu.
Auf den Rücken fallen will man beim Judo möglichst vermeiden ;-)


----------



## ExcelBiker (26. Oktober 2018)

JoeArschtreter schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass die meißten Leute so wahnsinnig verliebt sind in ihre viel zu teuren Fahrräder, dass im Sturzfall jenen ihre ganze Sorge gilt.


Ja, die gehen beim Bike Schieben auch auf der Talseite, damit im Zweifel nicht das Bike, sondern der Fahrer runterfällt ...


----------



## Wolfobert (26. Oktober 2018)

Die Metallnieten an den Handballen vieler Motorradhandschuhe sollen nicht die Handschuhe schützen, sondern dafür sorgen, das die Handschuhe leichter über den Asphalt rutschen (als das Leder), um die Wucht des  Aufpralls der Hände auf die Strasse auf die Arme abzuleiten.
Mir hat ein MTB-Sturz/-überschlag mit Abstützen mit der Hand letzten Herbst die Rotatorenmanschette in der Schulter zerrissen: OP im Januar, schmerzhafte 4 Monate zuhause, erstes Radfahren im August nach einer Reha, bis heute immer noch Schulterprobleme (Schmerzen, Knacksen) und das alles trotz (damals) muskulöser Schulter und überdurchschnittlich kräftigen Rotatorensehnen (Aussage des Arzt beim CT).

Ich denke, die Allheillösung für richtiges Stürzen gibt es nicht, vor allem fehlt dem Durchschnittsfahrer vermutlich die Zeit zum Nachdenken, wenn man erstmal fällt.
(Bei Motorrad-Enduro-Rennen versuchen die Profis bei Stürzen mit der Hand am Lenker bzw. am Gasgriff zu bleiben und Gas zu geben, um ein Absaufen des Motors durch die Seitenlage zu verhindern - hat mir mal einer erklärt)


----------



## HDGamer2424 (20. Dezember 2018)

Also ich hab mich vor ein paar Wochen bei nem Stoppie (der etwas zu gewagt war) ordentlich hingepackt.. Folge vom Abstützen war dann: Radiusköpfchenfraktur.. Hört sich nich gut an, wars auch nicht.. Vorallem dann, wenn man nach dem Sturz den Arm nur noch 90°Ausstrecken kann ohne wegen den schmerzen wie ein verrückter aufjaulen zu müssen..  Das Teer aber auch so hart ist..


----------



## Deleted 217913 (20. Dezember 2018)

Ich bin zu alt um noch mit Judo oder Kunstturnen meine Falltechnik zu optimieren.
Der Zug ist einfach abgefahren, ich falle dann halt altersgerecht wie es kommt und stehe zu den Folgen und Schmerzen ;-)
Mein letzter heftiger Sturz ist schon länger her, da hat es mich derart unerwartet vom Hobel katapultiert, da wäre es unglaubwürdig gewesen anschließend von der tollen Falltechnik zu sprechen.....


----------

